# C.O.B.W.E.B Police Mt. Bike Patrol School - 2012 Schedule



## Bikecops

Simmons College
Boston, MA
June 18, 19, 20, 2012
8:00 a.m. to 4:00 p.m.

COST: $329.00 per officer

To enroll please contact C.O.B.W.E.B. Inc. at 781 246-0755 or email at [email protected]


----------

